# Doxycycline HYC, Onsior (robenacoxib) and Buprenorphine



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I would like to know about any possible side effects...

The 'Doxy' is 1 ml, once a day for 30 days. 
(Pillow Paw and Sinus infection, also for mouth, he had four teeth extracted)

The 'Onsior' is 1 tablet per day for only two days. (Pain/inflammation)

The 'Buprenorphine' 0.1 ml, twice a day for three days. (Pain)

And has anyone found any kind of a 'Treat' that a cat can't resist?
I've yet to find something that Charlie likes...

Thanks!
Sharon


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Don't know if you can get these in the US but Gizmo goes crazy for them.
Lick-e-Lix | Webbox Cat Treats


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Leelu loves temptations. They're pretty crappy but work great as a bribe. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dave, I'll check into those!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Zuma, I've tried every flavor I think that 'Temptations' makes! No luck at all!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Buprenorphine, side effects include drowsiness. Don't be completely freaked out if your kitty sleeps more, and purrs more.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Leelu loves dried fish bits too, but they're probably too tough on the mouth right now. Bonito flakes to sprinkle on?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Sharon, Onsior is a NSAID - I've frequently ranted about the use of NSAIDs with cats because they can not metabolize these compounds normally (using the liver), and the drug is processed and excreted by the kidneys....which is where the damage usually occurs.

Your Vet is using Onsior off-label - for a purpose for which it is not licensed. Ethically, you were owed that information and offered the choice of acceptance/not.

Here's some detailed information on Onsior. You'll note that it's approved for a maxiumum of 3 days.....that itself is telling to me: ONSIOR (ROBENACOXIB) TABLET [NOVARTIS ANIMAL HEALTH US, INC.]

First off, I will not accept any NSAID for my cats. If Charlie is an older cat and/or has ever had any issue with his kidneys, I'd really suggest you not use any more of that drug.

The Bup is perfectly safe, though it's usually needed about 4 times a day, lasting only about 6 hours. (The problem I had with it was keeping ahead of the pain.) Any future need for pain relief after dental work will be best handled with a 'pain patch".

Now, the Bup can also cause urine retention (double jeopardy when trying to eliminate the Onsior.....your Vet's lack of pharmacological info shows up on this one)....I really think that if I were faced with this info, I'd bring him back and have the pain patch put on right away.

Here's info on the Fentanyl patch: Fentanyl

I hope you know that the Bup must be absorbed by the oral tissue (in the mouth)....not swallowed.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Stryker, Thank You Very Much!
Charlie is 2 1/2 years old.


He has had one pill of the Onsior- it was administered at the vets, before I picked up!
I will not give him any more!

And the Buprenorphine was not fully explained to me either!
OMG...
So...on the Bup, should I just dribble it along his gums??

The patch sounds interesting...
Since he had four teeth removed and two foot biopsies, what do you think would be a reasonable time for pain meds? ?

Sharon


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Bup for cats is usually supplied in tiny syringes. It is absorbed by the inner oral tissue, so, no, not _*on*_ the lips...but, on the *inside* of the lip, sure. I squirted a couple of drops at a time into the side (cheek) "pocket" of the cat's mouth and kept him from swallowing with my finger between the front teeth.

As I said, I had to give it at 6 hour intervals - that dosing interval fits with published info and was effective. If I were late with the dosing, though, the effect of the pain returning was obvious.

The patch is an absolute godsend after dental work - imo it should be standard practice in those cases. Why would you want to manipulate a cat's mouth to give meds - when the mouth is already painful !

I also kept a recovering cat isolated from the others. That allowed me to monitor his "output" and, I think the cats appreciated the quiet time while they felt lousy. (in his case, you'll want to know that the urine IS flowing - to expel the Onsior)

Now, considering that his feet will be painful as well, I'd really suggest giving him separate space for a few days.

You should also have an automatic re-check of his mouth in a few days - to ensure that the gums are healing up properly. (I let them know that I expect this at no charge. It takes all of 60 seconds, after all.)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Stryker, 
Thanks for the additional info, 
I will keep an eye on his urine output.
And I will space the Bup out to 6 hour intervals...
I had already planned on taking Charlie back for a quick mouth check in a few days to be on the safe side...
I really appreciate your input.
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I was up at 4:30am to get ready for work, first thing I did was check Charlie and Yay! There were two pee clumps in the box!
That makes me feel a little better! 
I'm still going to be keeping an eye on him tho'...
He had also eaten some food!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Question...Does the Doxy cause constipation? Since it looks like Charlie will be on the doxy for a while, I'm wondering if there's anything else I need to know?
Or expect?
Thanks!
Sharon


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Yay for the tinkle!!! 
No idea about constipation?


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Re: Doxycycline

My references are from Plumb's Veterinary Drug Handbook, 7th edition. * [ ]* indicates my notes.

Under "Contraindications", there are no explicit statements that would apply to a 2.5 year old male cat. The only point that might raise a question for me - and, because you used the phrase "for a while" - would be this: "As increases in hepatic enzymes have been documented in some dogs after doxycycline treatment, use with caution in dogs with significant liver dysfunction." Now, under dosing information, it shows a maximum stated of about a month for certain feline infections...but, note that there is no stated 'do not exceed xxx treatment days' statement. I think that I'd probably point this out to the Vet if it looked like I'd be using doxy for longer than a month - perhaps having a look for raised liver enzymes at some point might be smart.

Under "Adverse Effects": "The most commonly reported side effects of oral doxycycline therapy in dogs and cats are vomiting, diarrhea and anorexia. Giving the drug with food may help alleviate these GI effects without significantly reducing drug absorption. Increased liver enzymes (ALT, ALP) have been reported in up to 40% of dogs treated. The clinical significance of increased liver enzymes has not been determined.

[There is then a caution against "dry pilling" of doxy in cats - I understand you have liquid doxy, so this is n/a. Correct me if I'm wrong.]

Tetracycline therapy [doxy is in that family of drugs] (especially long term) may result in overgrowth (superinfections) of non-susceptible bacteria or fungi.

In humans, doxycycline (or other tetracyclines) has been associated with photosensitivity reactions and, rarely, hepatotoxicity or blood dyscrasias."


I'd be curious to know just how much of the drug he's getting - you already gave the quantity (1 ml), but not the strength of the variety you're using (that should also be on the label) - and the product name.

If you want to head-off any potential for loose stool, using a quality human non-dairy probiotic would be smart - some people automatically add in a probiotic when giving antibiotics, time spaced as far away from the a/b as possible.

I was thinking of posting back anyways. The thing about the prescribing of Onsior and Buprehorphine concurrently is still bothering me. While it could have been a slip-up, most Vets have routines with meds, so that it becomes an almost automatic practice. If this is a routine practice of his/hers, there is a real danger that at some point, with some cat, there will be harm done.

That drug (Onsior) needs to be excreted as quickly as possible and, if the Bup is causing urine retention, not only is it NOT being flushed out, but, it is re-circulating over and over in the kidneys....and damaging/destroying kidney tissue.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

My vet suggested Onsior for Scout after his extractions, and I declined. He was on pain meds and I'm very reluctant to give NSAIDs. Onsior is specifically created for cats and is supposed to be safer than others that are known to cause issues (Metacam, Rimadyl, etc.), BUT, it's very new and there isn't a lot of data on it yet (possibly because many people are hesitant to give NSAIDs?). Either way, I didn't want Scout being a guinea pig. My vet said she has used it on her cats, but I was still worried. Just my 2 cents for whatever that's worth...

For pillow paw, I know steroids are often prescribed to reduce inflammation (i.e., Depo Medrol or Depo Medrone - the latter is the same as the former with a pain med added). It's usually given as a single injection that lasts for one month. If it were me, I'd consider that option since it has been shown to be equally/more effective than the Doxy and you obviously won't have to medicate him daily. 

Bupe is VERY safe and effective. I gave Jem this several times a day for 6 weeks when he was going through cancer and never had any issues at all (and he had a mouth tumor - and giving him bupe didn't bother him at all). Most cats tolerate it quite well since it has no flavor. As Stryker said, just make sure you don't squirt it all in his mouth at once. I usually just hold the syringe parallel to the gumline and insert the syringe into the cheek pocket and just push very slowly. It will most likely have a sedative effect, so don't be worried about that. It is an opiate and can cause a euphoric effect in cats too (so if he seems a little spacey, it's normal).


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

The other thing I'd add about Bupe, is initially, I was told to give Jem .3 ml twice a day for a total of .6 ml a day (12 hours apart). He was pretty out of it after his morning dose, so I ended up giving him .15 in the AM, .15 in the afternoon so he was a bit more lucid during the day, then gave him .3 in the PM before bedtime so he could sleep well through the night and that seemed to work well for him. Just keep a close eye on Charlie for any signs of pain. 

As for treats, have you tried Velveeta? It's gross, but most picky cats like it. I usually just take a pinch of the cheese and wrap it around the pill, then roll it in crushed up treats or dry food (whatever Charlie's favorite is). Velveeta is really sticky, so it does a good job of keeping the crushed up dry treat/food adhered. The things we do for them...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Stryker, Again, Thank You!
Charlie only got the one pill of Onsior that they give him before I picked him up. I didn't give him the other ones!
The Bup, I have spaced out and because he is wanting to eat and play, I cut back already on the dosage...His actions tell me he's feeling pretty good-all things considered. 
He is peeing just fine, thank Heavens!
I have pureed his canned food and added extra water to make sure he is peeing...
With what you told me about the combo of Bup and Onsior together...Thats Scary!

I'm at work now, so I will look on the Doxy's label for the strength of it tonight.
The Doxy is for Charlies 'Pillow Paw' which she is already pretty sure, is what he has...waiting on the definitive results from the biopsies, maybe this Friday...
This first prescription is for 30 days.
Some of the reading I've done, says that Doxy is the drug of choice for Pillow Paw...
When my hubby gets home I'll ask him to take a look at the bottle, so I can post sooner...

This whole Vet thing has got me a bit irritated...
This is the place thats supposed to be Highly rated...
I was looking for a place that would be more Cat Savvy...
So I went to this place instead of my old trusted country bumpkin vet!
Who is still my 'Go To' vet for almost everything else!

I do plan on bringing this info up to the 'New Vet'...
And the fact that the info was terribly lacking on how to administer the Bup properly...

Trying to be fair, it was Saturday and there were only two office gals and one vet...
The gal who brought out Charlie to me seemed new...
So I will talk to the vet directly...

Thanks so much Stryker!
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Emily, Thanks for your input!
I asked this vet about the Depo...
She really wanted to go with the Doxy because of his teeth being pulled and the sinus infection he has, since Doxy is also an antibiotic...
So that at least, made since to me, at the time!
Maybe if his mouth gets all healed and the sinus infection cleared up...
Maybe the Depo would be OK then??
I know Dave had Gizmo on the Depo shots because he said Gizmo wasn't a pill friendly cat at all!!
And it worked fine for Gizmo's Pillow Paw!

The Doxy I'm using is a compounded liquid in chicken flavor...
And Charlie isn't fighting me tooth and nail, although, I can tell he doesn't like it...

I've never tried Velveeta cheese on him! I'll try some and see!
Thanks Emily! 
Sharon


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I just read the part about his teeth - sorry I missed that before. Then yes, Doxy makes sense because it treats both. Usually Clindamycin is prescribed for oral issues, so be VERY thankful it's not that. It's really nasty tasting stuff. Hopefully he doesn't have to be on it very long.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Stryker,
The dosage of the Doxy is 30mg per 1ml. To be given once per day, for 30 days...
It is a compounded liquid, chicken flavor...
Thanks!
Sharon


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, while I forgot to ask for his weight, that quantity is not excessive given that most of the dosage recommendations are for 5-10mg per 2,2 pounds of body weight (so, if he were only 5 pounds, the dosing would be between 25 and 50mg either once or twice daily - which allows for the type and severity of the infection).

Still, I'd keep the idea of checking the liver levels in mind, considering the frequent references to that point in Plumb's.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Stryker, Charlie's weight is 10.6 pounds.
I will check out the link you included!
There are five or six vets at this clinic!
Supposedly covering everything from dogs, cats, birds, reptiles, to horses and llamas! 
Thanks!
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Stryker I just tried the link you gave me and the place I took Charlie wasn't listed!!
But another one was, also close by!!
I'll have to check them out now!
What a Great Link! Thanks!
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Stryker said:


> Did you try the AAFP search site? Find Veterinarians and Practices | American Association of Feline Practitioners (don't use the red bar 'cat friendly' option)


Oh, dear. My cat only vet with over 30 years of practice is not on this list. :shock:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL Marcia! 
This Link is just a tool for finding vets, if you're looking for a New One!
Obviously, you're not going to 'Dump' a vet that you've had Great Results from...whether they're listed or not!!
You are Blessed to have a vet that long, who you trust!
I will never trade in my 'Country Bumpkin' vet...I trust him with almost anything...
I did take Charlie to this 'other' place because of his specific issues...
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This is just a FYI for anyone who checks out this thread in the future. If you get the compounded Doxy for your cat, make sure you get enough syringes! The Doxy starts breaking down the rubber seal on the plunger quickly, its the way its compounded, any oils or fat attack the rubber!
If you've ever tried to syringe anything into a cat, you know you want it to be as smooth as possible, well thats hard to do if the syringe 'sticks'!


----------

